# Formeron and joint pain



## Nike10 (May 29, 2012)

Been using formeron for 1 week now and let me say this shit is no joke. Already drying out and my joints are getting sore. This is at 1 pump/day. Thinking of backing it down to 1 EOD.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 29, 2012)

Are you just running formeron?


----------



## Nike10 (May 29, 2012)

No. Currently on cycle.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 29, 2012)

Go to Black Lion Research section and bring it up...It does dry you out, but on 1 pump, I've never heard of joint pain? I use 3 a day and  I'm gtg..Everybody is different so I would ask BLR


----------



## brundel (May 29, 2012)

Seriously though.......

This is always good to hear.
It sucks your joints hurt but its the tell tale sign of estro being too low.

And your not just using FOrmeron your also on cycle so estro should be sky high.
ANother testament to the effectiveness of FOrmeron.

Try backing down to 1 pump EOD that should do the trick.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 29, 2012)

I have gotten the foreamon from black lion and HOLY SHIT AWESOME. i had lumps show up due to a bunk Ai so i ordered Asap from TGB supps. i started the foreamon at 4 pumps a day and am about 5 days in. i have noticed more veins now while on cycle and my soreness in my lumps is COMPLETELY GONE!!!  not to mention the lumps have slightly gone down in size. this stuff is the real deal.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 29, 2012)

On a heavy test/deca cycle and using 1 pump of Formeron eod my e2 came back at 26 on my last labs. Formeron is the real deal.


----------



## Nike10 (May 29, 2012)

brundel said:


> Seriously though.......
> 
> This is always good to hear.
> It sucks your joints hurt but its the tell tale sign of estro being too low.
> ...



Thats what I was thinking. Will back it down to EOD. Formeron is defenitly everything it says it is. And its nice to have a AI that actually works.


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2012)

Formeron is the bomb, loving it!


----------



## dsc123 (May 29, 2012)

i don't mean to hijack bro, but was just about to start a new thread with exact same title, so for i'd jump in...im currently running formeron  with osta rx then will be solo then on after at 2 pumps each day, im hoping to get the PH conversion but have already started to get slight joint pain...should i drop down to 1 a day? is this enough for the conversion? was hoping to bump it up to 4 ED after a week..


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 29, 2012)

DSC it depends on how prone you are brother. Me i need to take a lot of Ai to suppress estrogen so 3-4 pumps a day is perfect for me. however some guys on here can run grams of test and never need an Ai so 1 pump is all they can do or they get joint pain. my recommendation is to try 3 pumps first and see how you like it and feel.


----------



## colorado (May 29, 2012)

I've been on Formeron for 6 days. I started at the same time I started my cycle. My elbows are pretty damn sore right now and I notice this yesterday. I'm doing 1 pimp per day. I think I'm doing to back it down to 1 pump eod. 

My mind is blown. This stuff is good.


----------



## MULCH63 (May 29, 2012)

Been on Formeron about 3 or 4 weeks. I only do a little squirt in the morning and at night. Pinning about 750 Test right know. I recently had my joints staring to hurt ...mostly knees and they never pain me. So I believe I can do 1/2 EOD. Only thing I wonder is without bloods how low is the estro.


----------



## darebear7 (May 29, 2012)

looking forward to trying it im starting a test and dbol cycle very soon and was told to take 2 pumps a day atleast till the 4 weeks of dbol is over...super fuckin stoked!


----------



## brundel (May 29, 2012)

It really sucks that everyone is having joint pain....

But its fuking super awesome that its caused by our Formeron kicking so much ass


----------



## suprfast (May 29, 2012)

Damn...Im really thinking I need to ditch the RS idea and just go with what is being proven.  

Prolactrone and Formeron sounds like a good deal to me.  Id be more than happy to do an independent lab test one month into cycle if you want to donate a bottle of each (hey its worth a shot to ask right).


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 29, 2012)

Shit is so good at pulling the water off of ya that you'll start to think your dbol is bunk.


----------



## brundel (May 29, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Damn...Im really thinking I need to ditch the RS idea and just go with what is being proven.
> 
> Prolactrone and Formeron sounds like a good deal to me.  Id be more than happy to do an independent lab test one month into cycle if you want to donate a bottle of each (hey its worth a shot to ask right).



Well Im glad you said this.
While I canto offer any more product for testing at this time...
I have given out several over the last week or two and we are running labs.
Before and after.
THis trial is for 2 products. 
The new prolactrone and another I cannot yet mention.

We have guys who are running huge cycles including deca and tren to test the prolactrone.
Deca and tren in the same cycle 
If that dont make you lactate nothing is gonna.

The whole point of Black Lion Research was to eventually replace the "research chem" problem.
How many people do you know beside yourself who has been taken at least once by a research chem site?
Almost everyone I know has at least once....thats bullshit.
When you buy our products they work every time. 

I ordered nolva once....it came labeled as nolva...HAD FUKING CLEN IN IT!!!!!
I started off with a low dose of 2ml.....or 400mcg.

Black Lion Research........wont let you take 400mcg clen....


----------



## brundel (May 29, 2012)

Also...Soon we will be giving some stuff away.
Kinda just a BLR likes this community and thinks they need free shit give away.


----------



## suprfast (May 29, 2012)

Well I'm not opposed to buying it early either.  Probably two Weeks out from starting a secret tren cycle.  Luckily i have a 1/4 bottle of formeron left, and a few MP caber.  Scaring me to think of it being potentially crap, but i might it through the last cycle fine.  

Anyhow, one it's released I'll bet in line like a hipster waiting for the new iPhone.


----------



## MULCH63 (May 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> Also...Soon we will be giving some stuff away.
> Kinda just a BLR likes this community and thinks they need free shit give away.



Hey Brundel, I have personally turned two other on to the Formeron and they love it. The BIG problem is Orbit is OUT... Time to work O/T .....LOL


----------



## Nike10 (May 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> Well Im glad you said this.
> While I canto offer any more product for testing at this time...
> I have given out several over the last week or two and we are running labs.
> Before and after.
> ...



Keep up the good work. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## brundel (May 30, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> Hey Brundel, I have personally turned two other on to the Formeron and they love it. The BIG problem is Orbit is OUT... Time to work O/T .....LOL



yes....everyone is out except for suppliers in europe.
This is because we got a bad batch of formestane so our production has stopped until we get more.
Probably 10-13 days.

Trust me.....if I could get product out I would work all night to get it to you guys. Soon.


----------



## brundel (May 30, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> i don't mean to hijack bro, but was just about to start a new thread with exact same title, so for i'd jump in...im currently running formeron  with osta rx then will be solo then on after at 2 pumps each day, im hoping to get the PH conversion but have already started to get slight joint pain...should i drop down to 1 a day? is this enough for the conversion? was hoping to bump it up to 4 ED after a week..



Unfortunately PH conversion is dose dependent.
The less you use the less you get converted.
Use it super high till your joints begin to ache


----------



## brundel (May 30, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> Been on Formeron about 3 or 4 weeks. I only do a little squirt in the morning and at night. Pinning about 750 Test right know. I recently had my joints staring to hurt ...mostly knees and they never pain me. So I believe I can do 1/2 EOD. Only thing I wonder is without bloods how low is the estro.



If its causing joint pain....estro is very low.
try  pump per day.
if pain persists try 1 eod.


----------



## suprfast (May 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> If its causing joint pain....estro is very low.
> try  pump per day.
> if pain persists try 1 eod.



Wow, lucky for the guys that are seeing results with eod pumps.  Imagine almost a years worth of ai in one bottle.


----------



## brundel (May 30, 2012)

Seriously.
SOme people just absorb the transdermal better than others.
We plan on addressing this shortly


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 30, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> I have gotten the foreamon from black lion and HOLY SHIT AWESOME. i had lumps show up due to a bunk Ai so i ordered Asap from TGB supps. i started the foreamon at 4 pumps a day and am about 5 days in. i have noticed more veins now while on cycle and my soreness in my lumps is COMPLETELY GONE!!! not to mention the lumps have slightly gone down in size. this stuff is the real deal.




Those are great results. I'm thinking about trying it now


----------



## colorado (May 30, 2012)

I guess I'm one of the lucky bro's that has to back off my dose. I was using 1 pump per day. My elbows hurt pretty bad last night. I'm switching to 1 eod.

Brundel, do you suggest 1 pump eod or half pump ed?


----------



## brundel (May 30, 2012)

1 EOD should suffice if your elbows are hurting at 1 ed.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 30, 2012)

I'm going to one pump on Mon-Wed-Fri, noticing at one pump eod that I am getting achy joints. Labs to be done in 4 weeks so we will see where I fall on this dose.


----------



## LightBearer (May 30, 2012)

1 pump ed for a week so far no joint pain or sides,and not running aas.


----------



## Nike10 (May 30, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'm going to one pump on Mon-Wed-Fri, noticing at one pump eod that I am getting achy joints. Labs to be done in 4 weeks so we will see where I fall on this dose.



Just backed mine down to EOD today. Going to give it a week if not may have to do the same. Formeron is the shit.


----------



## Nike10 (May 30, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'm going to one pump on Mon-Wed-Fri, noticing at one pump eod that I am getting achy joints. Labs to be done in 4 weeks so we will see where I fall on this dose.



Just backed mine down to EOD today. Going to give it a week if not may have to do the same. Formeron is the shit.


----------



## brewdude (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy to get some from Orbit this week!


----------

